# political humor



## wvcoyote (Mar 14, 2010)

Guess everybody rememebers the clinton years.


----------



## MountainCoyotes (Mar 16, 2012)

Thats tooo funny look ol' George W Bush haha


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

George Bush ? I see Bill Clinton and Barack Owetherestoftheworldbama


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Clinton, Obummer and two morons in the left backround..... no Bush


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

220swift said:


> Clinton, Obummer and two morons in the left backround..... no Bush


 I think he meant to look behind the Bush !!!! HA!!


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

That's pretty good! I got a good laugh out of it!


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)




----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

I love that picture.....


----------

